# Cheapest PSU for the gtx 1060



## Pasapa (Oct 3, 2016)

So, I've ordered the zotac gtx 1060. In currently using a local PSU, since it wont cut it, I'm gonna need a new one. So kindly recommend the cheapest one to run it. I don't plan to overclock

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2016)

A VP450p is more than enough for it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2016)

Seasonic S12II 430w -4500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 3, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> A VP450p is more than enough for it


How much does it cost}?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How much does it cost}?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


2300₹~

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 4, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 2300₹~
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


And can you give me a link to where I can buy one?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Pasapa,

Antec VP450P costs 2.8k on MD computers but its available for pre-order. May be they don't have stock now. Link
Antec VP450P is also available in Theitdepot for nearly same price but again availability is unknown. Link

Alternative is Antec VP500PC, that is available for 3k on MD computers. Link
Antec VP500PC is also available in Primeabgb but you have to call them to know the price. Link

First you can look for local computer stores for Antec PSU because warranty claiming would be easy if bought locally. If you couldn't find one, then go for MD computers which is said to be trusted online computer store and they will help you for warranty claims. Alternatives are Theitdepot, Theitwares, Primeabgb, Overclockerszone (For Seasonic PSUs) and etc. I have bought computer parts from these stores and there service is always excellent.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Ah here comes the anti AMD dick measuring competition..



Triggered xD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 5, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Ah here comes the anti AMD dick measuring competition..



let them be at peace man, bookmark these anti amd comments and come back after a year and so, when nvidia would have abandoned the series and amd would still be going on .....


----------

